# Pathology Coders/Billers?



## megan518 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are there any pathology coders out there or anyone with some experience in coding/billing pathology, that can share their experience. I'm new to coding pathology and I just wanted some feedback from others in this field. Do you like it? How difficult is it? Do you code surgical pathology or clinical? Any lab coding? Basically, your general experience with coding for pathology.


----------

